# thank you allroad drivers



## Stephen0380 (Mar 1, 2004)

cruising along at a brisk pace(85mph) behind this allroad in the left lane of 2 way highway, not only does he move over but he slows down so that he can move over faster and preventing me from being discomforted in anyway. I know its not the nicest thing that has ever happened to me but its nice to know a fellow VWOA driver is looking out for me and, I know if it would have been a F250 or Tahoe I would have had to pass in the right lane.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: thank you allroad drivers (Stephen0380)*

It's nice to see cool drivers like this. Too bad more American drivers aren't cognisent or overly courteous to cars behind them.


----------

